# FR: It is impossible to be certain



## Sentance

Which of the following is correct, and why?

Il est impossible *être *certain
Il est impossible*d’être*certain
Il est impossible *à **être *certain


----------



## Areyou Crazy

i'm probably gonna make myself look stupid (again)
I think the first one is incorrect as you have an infinitive after another verb
For the following 2 examples ,, if certain appears before impossible you use à
If certain appears after impossible you use the prepostion 'de'
Therefore the second is correct.. in my opinion and it sounds right too!


----------



## donques

Hi Sentance
I think you meant to write "it is impossible to _*be*_ certain"
The answer would then be:
"Il est impossible d'_en_ être certain". Increasingly nowadays people will write and say _*c'est*_ instead of *il est.*


----------



## Sentance

Hey Donques

You're right, there was a typo there, it should have been 'impossible to be certain'

I'm aware of the common usage of c'est, but I'm practicing formal writing, so tend to stick to il est.

Finally, your translation could be read as:

"It is impossible to be certain of it." - correct?

Does that mean that it is not possible to write the sentence without 'en'?

"Il est impossible d'etre certain."


----------



## donques

Firstly, using c'est instead of il est in _être+adjective+clause+infinitive _was thought of as being less formal, but everybody now tells me that this is no longer the case. Indeed a teacher friend of mine in Dinard insists on using c'est. I only say this so that you wont go correcting people if you hear them using it, but by all means carry on using *il est* if you wish.
As regards _*en*_, yes you can omit it if you go on to say what you are certain about.
The construction is: être certain de, or être certain que.
Although the construction is impersonal, _it is impossible etc; _you are talking about the impossibility of a *person* being certain _*of*_ or _*about*_ something.


----------



## Avignonais

Il est impossible d'être certain, is good.

A question about Are you Crazy's response: Isn't "Il *en* est impossible d'être certain" preferable to "Il est impossible *d'en* être certain"? Are both correct?


----------



## marget

Avignonais said:


> Il est impossible d'être certain, is good.
> 
> A question about Are you Crazy's response: Isn't "Il *en* est impossiblA d'être certain" preferable to "Il est impossible *d'en* être certain"? Are both correct?


 
I feel that "Il est impossible d'en être certain is acceptable and that the first one may not be correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

You should definitely say, _Il est impossible d'*en* être certain_.
_Il est impossible d'être certain_ is indeed correct but it means something else – namely that it is impossible to be certain of anything ever!


----------



## Tinah

I agree with Me Capello.


----------



## omahieu

"Il est impossible d'être certain." is indeed incorrect as the translation of the sentence above.

And yes, it should be understood as "it's impossible to be certain of anything", but most people would understand "Il est possible d'en être certain."

There is no reason though not to use the latter.


----------



## amazingdonut

If I wanted to say the following:

"Il est impossible d'être certain/sûr que..."

Would it be followed by the indicative or the subjunctive? I know "être certain/sûr que" takes the indicative, but because of what comes before it, I'm not sure if that's correct. So which of these is correct?

Il est impossible d'être certain/sûr que James est coupable.
Il est impossible d'être certain/sûr que James soit coupable.

Thanks!


----------



## itka

Indicative.
_"Il est impossible d'être certain que James est coupable"._
...but the sentence is quite clumsy! You could simply say : _"On ne peut pas être sûr que James est coupable"_


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord avec itka.  Autre option... on élimine « que xx est » 

- On ne peut pas être sûr / certain de la culpabilité de James
- Il est impossible d'affirmer / de certifier la culpabilité de James (j'hésite, quant au choix de verbe)


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> - Il est impossible d'affirmer / de certifier la culpabilité de James (j'hésite, quant au choix de verbe)


_Il est impossible de *prouver/démontrer/d'établir (avec certitude)* la culpabilité de James_… 

Anyway, note that the subjunctive would not be wrong: _Il est impossible d'être certain que James *soit* coupable._


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> _Il est impossible de *prouver/démontrer/d'établir (avec certitude)* la culpabilité de James_… [/I]


  Merci MC.  C'est mieux.


----------



## itka

Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec toi ici, MC et j'ai bien peur que tu jettes le trouble dans l'esprit de ceux qui nous lisent !

"être certain que" se construit avec l'indicatif, sans aucun doute :
_"je suis certain qu'il *est* coupable"
_"il est impossible que" se construit avec le subjonctif :
_"Il est impossible qu'il *soit* coupable"_

Alors, je suppose que tu admets un subjonctif "par attraction" :
"Il est impossible que" + subjonctif ---> "être certain que" + subjonctif ?

...mais je crois que la "certitude" l'emporte ici et le subjonctif me semble déplacé (et surtout, de toutes façons, je crois qu'il ne faut pas compliquer inutilement la vie des gens qui apprennent le français !)

D'accord avec vous deux : la culpabilité, ça règle tous les problèmes !


----------



## amazingdonut

Thanks for the replies! I was trying to avoid using the noun "culpabilité" so that I was phrasing things a bit differently from my source text, but never mind. Clearly my way just causes problems so I'll stick with "culpabilité" after all,


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Alors, je suppose que tu admets un subjonctif "par attraction" :
> "Il est impossible que" + subjonctif ---> "être certain que" + subjonctif ?





> (et surtout, de toutes façons, je crois qu'il ne faut pas compliquer inutilement la vie des gens qui apprennent le français !)


Je n'ai fait que répondre à la question posée…  Et pour tout dire, moi c'est le subjonctif qui me semble le plus naturel, le doute l'emportant sur toute autre considération !


----------

